# Our new baby, what a car.



## PalmRoyale (Apr 26, 2019)

We were looking for a new car (second hand) and as soon as we saw this one we knew we it was ours. This is a Citroën C4 coupe with a 2 litre, 180 bhp engine and it's the VTR+ line. That means cruise control, electric windows+mirrors, climate control, rain+parking sensors, automatic lights and of course a ton of safety features. But the best part is how it drives. They struck a perfect balance between comfort and sporty handling. And the seats are super comfortable. This is the most comfortable car we've ever driven. It has only 45k on it and the inside and outside are as new. There's not a scratch or dent anywhere and it's completely rust free. One thing I think is really cool is that the centre hub of the steering wheel is fixed in place, it's only the outer ring that moves.


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 27, 2019)

The French still make cars?


----------



## Matus (Apr 27, 2019)

DamageInc said:


> The French still make cars?



Sure they do. Otherwise would hundreds of thousands car repair guys be out of job 

Just pulling your leg PR, looks like a nice car, enjoy it!


----------



## PalmRoyale (Apr 27, 2019)

It's a very nice car  One thing I like a lot about it is that my girlfriend loves driving this car so when we go away I can just sit back in the passenger seat and relax 

Btw, we did do some research on this car before buying it regarding the reliability. It has some niggles, like any other brand, but nothing really serious and I can fix most of them myself, if they do occur.


----------



## Midsummer (Apr 27, 2019)

Congrats..!


----------



## Paraffin (Apr 27, 2019)

Cool car, congrats! I think it's neat that they've retained the single-arm steering wheel. I always thought that if I had ever been a car collector, I'd want one of the classic old Citroëns with the teardrop shape and that one-arm steering wheel. 

Speaking of French cars.... my one experience with a French car here in the USA was a big mistake. I bought a Renault 18i wagon when they were briefly available here in the states, somewhere back in the early 80's. 

It was a great car in many respects, but for export to the USA they had to add a catalytic converter to meet emissions standards. Unlike everyone else who had the sense to locate it somewhere in the underbody, they put the damned thing right in the engine compartment. The intense heat kept melting parts of the electrical system. The car was fun to drive, but constantly in the shop for electrical repairs. Probably a fine machine in Europe where it was meant to be driven.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Apr 28, 2019)

It's actually a double arm steering wheel.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 28, 2019)

Wow, no red line!


----------



## PalmRoyale (Apr 28, 2019)

For the rev counter you mean?


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 28, 2019)

Yes. Digital tach seems to only indicate 'all good here!'


----------



## PalmRoyale (Apr 28, 2019)

The display turns red when the revs are too high. Like this:


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 28, 2019)

Hmm, so you don't see redline until you get to it? Interesting concept.

(BTW, not knocking the car -- I do not know anything about the cars this maker produces. I'm a fan of sport hatchbacks, as long as they have enough power)


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 28, 2019)

A manual trans. Many people in US these days only know automatic transmissions.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Apr 28, 2019)

WildBoar said:


> Hmm, so you don't see redline until you get to it? Interesting concept.


That's right. But I never get to the red display. I tend to up shift early because an engine under heavy load is more efficient.



> (BTW, not knocking the car -- I do not know anything about the cars this maker produces. I'm a fan of sport hatchbacks, as long as they have enough power)


Does Citroën even have a presence in the US?

Citroën was made famous by it's proprietary hydro pneumatic suspension and has a long reputation for a comfortable ride. It's also famous for unusual designs. Some love it, same hate it. The C4 is a good example. The steering wheel with the fixed centre hub and the display in the middle of the dash wasn't a success with the majority of the public but Citroën loyalists loved it as do I.

Btw, this is how the steering wheel looks in action.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Apr 28, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> A manual trans. Many people in US these days only know automatic transmissions.


The majority of cars sold in Europe have a manual transmission. Automatic transmissions are becoming more common but manual still rules here.

In fact, if you take driving lessons where I live in a car with an automatic transmission you're not allowed to drive one with a manual transmission. A special code is placed on the drivers license. You have to take a new exam in a car with a manual transmission. This will soon be no longer the case as electric cars will be more common in the future.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 28, 2019)

I figured as much cars that sell in EU & Asia with manual option have only automatics in US. Has gotten worse over last few years. 2019 is first year cannot get a manual Forrester in US. I have a Honda with a short shifter installed via U-Tube piece of cake. Some of the new Honda's look like crap with all those non functional pieces of plastic stuck all over the fenders. When this misguided present styling phase dies out these used cars will be a hard sell, they are so butt ugly.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Apr 28, 2019)

This is my daily commuter, an Opel (Vauxhall) Corsa C. It has a 1.2 engine so the mileage is very good. It's cheap in road tax and insurance but the best part is that I know the Corsa inside and out. I can do all the maintenance and repairs myself. One of my best friends has a garage and he lets me use the lift and tools in the weekend. Last year I rebuilt the engine with my friend (it had almost 300k on it) and I put new springs and shock absorbers on the front and back. I also lowered it 25mm to improve the handling. It has no electric windows or mirrors, no central locking, no AC but I don't care about that because it's just for getting to work as cheap as possible and it's super reliable. It does have cruise control though. That's the only thing I refuse to compromise on.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Apr 28, 2019)

They're doing pretty well in the WRC at the moment. Allez Ogier

Fewer and fewer cars have a manual transmission option now in the USA. My Audi A4 that I replaced with a B8.5 S4 was my last 6MT daily driver. The S4 has DSG which isn't bad but is prone to failure as the miles get up there. At least if I have a hankering to row my own I hop in the Porsche 993 with turns 25 years next year. Classic car status and no more emissions testing woohoo


----------



## PalmRoyale (Apr 28, 2019)

About a third of the cars sold in the Netherlands has an automatic transmission now. It's used to be just a fifth.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 28, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> They're doing pretty well in the WRC at the moment. Allez Ogier
> 
> Fewer and fewer cars have a manual transmission option now in the USA. My Audi A4 that I replaced with a B8.5 S4 was my last 6MT daily driver. The S4 has DSG which isn't bad but is prone to failure as the miles get up there. At least if I have a hankering to row my own I hop in the Porsche 993 with turns 25 years next year. Classic car status and no more emissions testing woohoo



Cool you have a 993 those are sweet the air cooled turbo is worth big bucks now. Had a friend here in Hawaii went to visit her in California when she moved back there. She let me drive her white 993 with fixed wing in back. Yosemite, Coast Hwy. That was a great trip.

Palm that's a nice ride hatchback so you can store some tools etc. Manuals are not only for big strong motors. They work well with smaller fuel friendly engines.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Air cooled engine is certainly unique, never to be repeated hence the higher prices the cars are achieving. Mine has less than 34K miles. True garage queen. Funny enough its also white, but no fixed wing. Hwy 1 is spectacular and made for the 993.


----------



## Jlc88 (May 14, 2019)

That thing is pretty funky. Nice pick up!


----------



## PalmRoyale (May 14, 2019)

The Citroën is such a joy to drive. Superb seats, very well balanced suspension and the engine is strong enough to quickly get up to speed. My girlfriend loves it even more than I do because when we go out she always grabs the keys  Not that I mind though, I can sit back and relax.

And the Corsa is still as reliable as ever. The new springs+shock and the 25mm lower ride height worked wonders though. It's like a road legal kart now. There's a long bend leading to the highway and everyone else has to take it at 40-50kph. I can easily take it at 70kph  I love that little thing.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 15, 2019)

Lowered my Honda one inch when installed buddyclub shocks and a racing rear anti sway bar. Have to be careful not to hit those tire stoppers in parking lots. 

Sounds like your better half likes to drive.


----------



## Nemo (May 15, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Lowered my Honda one inch when installed buddyclub shocks and a racing rear anti sway bar. Have to be careful not to hit those tire stoppers in parking lots.



Which Honda?


----------



## PalmRoyale (May 15, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Sounds like your better half likes to drive.



She does. She used to have a racing license and she raced at amateur level. She's actually going for a license again in a few weeks.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 15, 2019)

Don't laugh it is a long story bought new 09 Honda Fit, I test drove the Nissan, Toyota, Mini Cooper, liked the way the Honda handled best & it had a excellent manual trans. When first bought it only saw women driving them thought had bought a chicks car. Put on surf racks, blk. rims, spoon pipes, installed a short shifter that decreased throw distance. All to make it a more a dudes car.

With back seats flat has a lot of room, even fit a stand up bandsaw. I have been cherry picking curly koa furniture get cheap on craigslist restoring to pristine condition. Fit a teak dresser back there too. Also can fit Honda lawnmower and a 2 stroke gas trimmer.

Like to go to car shows with my buddies, gave me idea to hot rod my fit. Buddyclub coilovers, Megan racing brace, anti sway bar. Sprintex supercharger. Needless to say must drive careful over bad roads. Love going over the Pali or H3 to my nieces family house. It is like a cornering machine on rails. More HP & Tork in a car that just weighs 2400#. It is a true sports car with room in the back. I just did it because I could, it is low miles for a 09. I really like it so was not going to buy a new car. It is really fun to drive. Janice says I'm like a punk kid senior citizen.


----------



## Nemo (May 16, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Don't laugh it is a long story bought new 09 Honda Fit,
> Like to go to car shows with my buddies, gave me idea to hot rod my fit. Buddyclub coilovers, Megan racing brace, anti sway bar. Sprintex supercharger. Needless to say must drive careful over bad roads. Love going over the Pali or H3 to my nieces family house. It is like a cornering machine on rails. More HP & Tork in a car that just weighs 2400#. It is a true sports car with room in the back. I just did it because I could, it is low miles for a 09. I really like it so was not going to buy a new car. It is really fun to drive. Janice says I'm like a punk kid senior citizen.



Wow, thats a lot of modding.

I've been eyeing off the new type r.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 16, 2019)

Type R 300hp in a light car. I just do not care for the new style all that large blk. Plastic on front and rear bumpers. Not only Honda other makes too Lots of gaudy plastic.

Honda 2000 great lines that hold up over time. Like a E type Jaguar or 250 GT Ferrari.


----------



## Nemo (May 16, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Type R 300hp in a light car. I just do not care for the new style all that large blk.



Yeah, I'm not so big on the angry robot/ boy racer aesthetic. Love how it drives though.

Not many manuals left in Oz. And this one is a beauty.


----------



## krx927 (May 16, 2019)

Congratulations on your new car! Wondering how did you not go for some Volvo as I see so many Dutch people driving Volvos. I have a feeling this is the most popular car brand in the Netherlands.



PalmRoyale said:


> Btw, this is how the steering wheel looks in action.




How did the steering wheel in the video jump all of a sudden to the right side



PalmRoyale said:


> ... It does have cruise control though. That's the only thing I refuse to compromise on.



I think this is a must for you in the Netherlands as unfortunately you have so many speed cameras and especially those annoying long stretches of average speed cameras. This type of cameras are just killing me! You can still trick them: drive at double the speed and then take a smoke on the shoulder 



Nemo said:


> Yeah, I'm not so big on the angry robot/ boy racer aesthetic. Love how it drives though.
> 
> Not many manuals left in Oz. And this one is a beauty.



Apparently really amazing car for driving as were all Civics type R. I see some on the track days I an attending back here in Europe.
But it really looks like a space ship for me


----------



## PalmRoyale (May 16, 2019)

krx927 said:


> Congratulations on your new car! Wondering how did you not go for some Volvo as I see so many Dutch people driving Volvos. I have a feeling this is the most popular car brand in the Netherlands.


Volvo isn't the most popular by a long shot actually. The top 3 is Volkswagen, Renault and Opel. Volvo is at number 15.



> How did the steering wheel in the video jump all of a sudden to the right side


because it's just a video from youtube to show how the steering wheel turns. It's not our car 



> I think this is a must for you in the Netherlands as unfortunately you have so many speed cameras and especially those annoying long stretches of average speed cameras. This type of cameras are just killing me! You can still trick them: drive at double the speed and then take a smoke on the shoulder


That's not it for me. Cruise control gives me more comfort than any other option. If I have to chose between cruise control and things like electric windows, ac or central locking I will always go for cruise control.


----------

